# CEL for DPF



## lawlknight (Sep 13, 2016)

I got a CEL several weeks ago for the DPF and I cleared it, but it came back about once a week. Within the last week it started coming back every time I turned the car on. I was expecting a $3,000+ service to replace the DPF, but it ended up just being the "exhaust gas differential pressure sensor". Apparently there's a service bulletin out from BMW to replace the sensor before the DPF. The sensor was $213.60 and it was 1.5 hours labor to replace. Happy to have it back up and running, especially due to my registration expiring in less than a week.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you the service bulletin number? 
How many miles on your car?


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## lawlknight (Sep 13, 2016)

FredoinSF said:


> Do you the service bulletin number?
> How many miles on your car?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


The print-out I was given doesn't seem to have a bulletin number. But the fault code is 4BF4-P244B and the part number replaced was 13627808013. I have around 120,000 miles on my X5 right now.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

lawlknight said:


> The print-out I was given doesn't seem to have a bulletin number. But the fault code is 4BF4-P244B and the part number replaced was 13627808013. I have around 120,000 miles on my X5 right now.


The part number you povided is for the Exhaust Backpressure Sensor. Very near the Differential Pressure Sensor...


----------



## lawlknight (Sep 13, 2016)

DPF CEL and DPF warning are back. Will be taking it back in to verify if the DPF needs to be replaced or not. Guess it's time for a DPF delete.


----------



## Marti Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

dzlbimmer said:


> The part number you povided is for the Exhaust Backpressure Sensor. Very near the Differential Pressure Sensor...


Hey - are these really two separate parts?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I replaced the Differential Pressure Sensor 1362780578 to resolve BMW code 4D03. Part was $58 on Rock Auto and is exactly the same as OEM (same marking on part)




__





More Information for WVE 5S13287






www.rockauto.com


----------



## Marti Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

montr said:


> I replaced the Differential Pressure Sensor 1362780578 to resolve BMW code 4D03. Part was $58 on Rock Auto and is exactly the same as OEM (same marking on part)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a 5 missing from your number i think and it comes up as the backpressure sensor, so i still don't know if these are two completely different parts. It's 13-62-7-805-758


----------

